# Baron is one year old!!



## Canuck (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

My best buddy Baron just turned one year old (01/28/2010), I can hardy believe it, the time just flew by!

I first introduced Baron almost a year ago and am sorry for not posting for so long and keeping in touch.







Even though it is a month late, I wish you all the best in the new year.

Baron is doing great and I am very proud to call him my friend.

Here is a pic of when I first got him, and his birthday pics.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

awwww Happy (late) Birthday handsome man!







I love that he got a a cake and bday hats, even if he doesn't look like he appreciates the hats, deep deep...deep down he does







The cake on the other hand he looks more than excited about!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

The cones of shame!!??!!

Happy Birthday big boy!!


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness. He changed alot, huh? And the two hats are just too cute. They wouldn't last long enough for a shot on my gang.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday handsome! Wow, he was a cutie when he was tiny!


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

as i scrolled down i knew what was coming after this pic. 

i just didn't think you'd let him actually attack the cake let alone take a picture of it


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

What a handsome boy. Love the pic with the 2 hats!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

What a handsome boy!! Great pics!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Baron!

(Love that green ear!)


----------



## Canuck (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwinawwww Happy (late) Birthday handsome man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I do feel a little bad about the hats, buy like you said I'm sure does appreciated the love and attention. He did LOVE the cake though.



> Originally Posted By: TitonsDadThe cones of shame!!??!!
> 
> Happy Birthday big boy!!


Thank you! I hope none of the other Shepherds here are laughing at him about those . 




> Originally Posted By: ShepherdsFieldOh my goodness. He changed alot, huh? And the two hats are just too cute. They wouldn't last long enough for a shot on my gang.


Thank you!
He sure has, He's my first Shepherd and I'm still astonished how fast they grow up. I'm darn glad that I took a lot of pics of when he was young. He did try to get the cones off for a while but eventually admitted defeat.



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHappy Birthday handsome! Wow, he was a cutie when he was tiny!


Thank you!
He was, I do miss the days where I could scoop him up with one hand and put him on my lap, even though he always hated it











> Originally Posted By: I_Love_GSDsas i scrolled down i knew what was coming after this pic.
> 
> i just didn't think you'd let him actually attack the cake let alone take a picture of it


I was originally just trying to get a good pic of him and the cake,and well you know how that turned out







and that pic was just too priceless to leave out. I will admit though that I let him get away with a little more than I should











> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1What a handsome boy. Love the pic with the 2 hats!


Thank you! I do love that pic myself, especially Baron's "what the [heck] are these on my head" expression!



> Originally Posted By: TihannahWhat a handsome boy!! Great pics!!


Thank you! I must say that Baron can be very photogenic.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Baron! 

He's sure grown into a handsome man!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARON!
HES soooo Handsome!!!!

I like the pic where he is winking!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Baron!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Baron!!

Hope your day was great!! That cake looked yummy!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Baron!!!


----------

